# Eagle Creek Ramp



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

We are planning a tournament out of Eagle Creek Oh River , does anyone have information about this ramp and who to contact about fees. Also we are looking for a church to host our Friday night pre tournament meeting in that area. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

far as I know that is a gov owned ramp rv park leased out .they lock the gate in the winter because there are boats and rv stored there .if you can get a hold of them the docks are still in I believe . its in Ripley ohio and there is a public ramp just down river that you can use a little shallow and not much parking use goggle earth to take a look at it there should be a street view. just up river there is Maysville ramp there wont be any docks in but lots of parking


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

lark101_1999 said:


> far as I know that is a gov owned ramp rv park leased out .they lock the gate in the winter because there are boats and rv stored there .if you can get a hold of them the docks are still in I believe . its in Ripley ohio and there is a public ramp just down river that you can use a little shallow and not much parking use goggle earth to take a look at it there should be a street view. just up river there is Maysville ramp there wont be any docks in but lots of parking


There are no boats or rv,s stored there now..... This ramp used to be open year round and the lady whom ran it got sick and the other folks took it over....... Rudest but holes I've ever met........ I fish all winter long and this was my go to ramp for years as it is a very nice ramp.... Asked the folks why they closed the ramp in the winter as I paid for a YEARLY pass.......... They sneered and acted is if they could care less about winter time fisherman...... Still irritates me to no end that a ramp owned by the ppl can be shut down by the ppl that lease it........... Personally I would try a different ramp such ad Aberdeen or maysville......... I hate to see you tournament trails support the ppl that lease these ramps and could give a darn less about the ppl that support them...... The guy at white oak is the same way, locks it up from fall to spring...... Its not my place to tell ya where to launch from but Aberdeen and maysville have tons of parking nice ramps and there free........... Sorry for the rant.......


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

cat im with ya there should be a personality test you have to pass before you can lease one. I miss the old lady that had it before she was nice and fun to talk to.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

lark101_1999 said:


> cat im with ya there should be a personality test you have to pass before you can lease one. I miss the old lady that had it before she was nice and fun to talk to.


I hate to talk bad about the folks that close these ramps in winter but I call it how I see it....... If they don't want to take care of the ramps year round then don't take on the lease...... And you are right the lady that had it before was super nice and actually gave a dam about the ppl........ The folks that have it now care about money and that's it....... And the small amount of money they would get from the winter group such as crappie, sauger fisherman and duck hunters isn't enough money for those lazy asses to get off the couch....... I've let them knkw exactly how I feel about there decision.... The folks at eagle Creek and the guy that leases white oak creek.......


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies


----------

